# Weed free Tomato / Pepper planter



## Ridgerunner

I wanted to Share this planter I came up with.

Since I hate weeds and don't have anywhere to hang those topsy tervy planters, I figured out a way to not have any weeds and still have a ground planter.

So this is a trial and if it works out this year I will make some more.

here is a video using a 20 gal Rubbermaid trash can from Home depot for $13.






I just Though I would share.


----------



## swjohnsey

Hmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## camo2460

That is a very good idea. thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaeKid

Its been a month-n-half since you started this plan ... any fresh updates with pictures on how it is doing?


----------



## rf197

What are you using to take up space in the bottom of the pail? Did you fill the whole thing with soil??


----------



## Mr_Practical

rf197 said:


> What are you using to take up space in the bottom of the pail? Did you fill the whole thing with soil??


I hope he didn't fill the entire thing with soil. By the time the plant is mature the bottom soil will be to compact and the roots will have a tough time. It would be best, if space allows, to use a shorter but wide container like the one linked below. Transplanting from a smaller container to a large one at around 12" of height also helps.

http://1000bulbs.com/product/91060/...BaseShopping&gclid=CLf64dWqirgCFVEV7AodNSEAwg


----------



## rf197

Mr_Practical said:


> I hope he didn't fill the entire thing with soil. By the time the plant is mature the bottom soil will be to compact and the roots will have a tough time. It would be best, if space allows, to use a shorter but wide container like the one linked below. Transplanting from a smaller container to a large one at around 12" of height also helps.
> 
> Not to mention a huge waste of potting soil...Maybe a good helping of packaging peanuts to take up the space.


----------

